# My dog ate some rat food?



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Not exactly a rat topic but related. When I free range my boa individually I leave their carrier cage open since one is in their closed regular cage that way the one out can get water and food when needed. The other day I could hear my wife getting into my poodle (the rats were in their cage so the main room door was open). My poodle ate a whole bowl of their food. Obviously he is alright, but isn't that kinda weird? They eat Teklad is there something in there that attracts dogs as well? I was just a but surprised.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

No not weird at all. You would be surprised what a dog will eat.  I ve seen some pretty crazy things dogs have eaten.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Most dogs I have know, who are not picky, eat almost anything whether it's edible or not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd say it's pretty normal. My dog ripped a bag of their old food (oxbow for young rats) and ate the whole thing. He also eats their oxbow regal rat and my guinea pig's food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

Well my dog eats rocks so.. Rat food isn't that weird xD my dog also can't get enough of rabbit pellets. She loves them


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol, I guess that makes sense. My dog eats about anything but carrots. I've learned this after years of getting him out of the trash. I suppose the dog that tries to eat used dental floss would probably like rat food. Lmao


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If there was ever any indication that grains have no place in a dog's diet, just watch what happens when my dog gets into my rat food. Being a grain mix, everything comes out exactly the way it went in. No digestion at all.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

My rabbits have eaten my rat's food, Oxbow, and will even yank on the rat food bag to try to open it so they can eat some. We've moved it to an area that they can't get to it when they free range, but it's pretty funny how much they seem to love it (even more than their Oxbow rabbit food maybe!). I know there is a bit of meat and other things rabbits shouldn't eat, but it never seemed to bother them or even effect their poops when they managed to sneak some in the past. But one time I entrusted a family memeber to feed/water one of my rabbits while I was out of town, and for the few days I was gone, they mistakingly fed the rabbit every meal out of the koi food bag so they were eating fish pellets! Didn't hurt her at all thankfully. I was pretty worried and a bit upset when I came home to find a bowl full of fish food. Of course my family's dog has picked up a few rat kibbles on the floor here and there sometimes too.

I guess there are a lot of animals that like rat's food too!


----------

